# Peacock / Hap driftwood tanks?



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a large piece of driftwood (41"x10"x11") coming this week that Im going to put in my 125g. I dont know if I want to put some fake plants, black granite rocks or rocks w/ fake plants in with it. If you have a tank with a large piece of driftwood please post up some pictures so I can get some ideas. :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a big piece of driftwood for a peacock hap tank. I just removed a bunch of rocks from my peacock tank and it is more open and the fish LOVE it. They have much more sand to sift.

However...I do like drift in tanks.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah it is pretty big but t has 2 large openings so I can position it to where I can see them even if theyre in the wood.










*** tried many different types of rocks; real and fake and I want something different, so I though Id try a large piece of driftwood. If it leaches alot of tannins where it turns my water a different color Im not going to use it but if my water stays clear I'll probably add a few green fake plants to at least give the tank floor some color. The wood is like an off-white color, so that with the tan sand my tanks going to look too white. Im hoping the wood will darken up a little once its wet.

Its being delivered tomorrow so we'll see how it goes.

opcorn:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

-A neat looking piece of wood.
Are you going to post pictures once you have it in the tank?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a great looking piece there Sub :thumb: I'm sure the fish will love the opening in it.

Do you also have a background on the tank, or painted background? For sure post some pics once you get it set up I'd like to see how it all looks together.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Ditto. 
I've been thinking about adding driftwood after I figure out a rock setup; looking fwd to your photos opcorn:


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah def wanna see pics in the tank. I have 4 pcs of malaysian driftwood in my tank, which is a lot darker looking than that. It did release tannins and turned the water brown but after a filter cleaning or two and a few water changes, it cleared right up. It's worth it. Soak it in a bucket for a few days or even weeks, constantly changing the water and it will release all the tannins before you put it in the tank.

I actually plan on getting a few more big pieces to finish my 75 gal and thats what I will do.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of my Amazonian 90 (sorry not a malawian tank). Frankly I'm a bit embarrassed by the picture as I took it with my phone, but you get the idea proportions-wise. The driftwood in there is about 36" long and about a foot tall. It's resting on a rock on the left side. Wish I could capture the crevices and holes and such... You see two large dark areas, and the lower one (behind the Geo) is actually a hole.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice. :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice. I bet the giant val makes for some nice shadows as it plays around on top. The only time I've had giant val was in a twenty gallon and it was not nice! :lol:


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah, those things are about 4 ft long. Pretty nice movement, but the only problem I have is on the surface of the water. Regardless of how much flow I use, thinking I cover the whole surface, there's always a side that comes back and twists the vals in that stream. Eh, it's cool though.  Maybe I'll get a video up.


----------

